# 2011 Fly Fishing Show, Festival and Conclave List



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a list of 2011 fly fishing shows, FFF Council and club conclaves, festivals, and other activities which are (1) open to the public, (2) do not have limited registration and (3) fly fishing makes up a substantial portion of the event. If you know of any unlisted, or have corrections/updates to those listed, please post in reply.

JANUARY 2011

Jan 6-9, Denver Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com. 
Jan 7-9, Denver Fly Fishing Show, Denver Merchandise Mart, Denver, CO. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Jan 14-15, Western Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, State Fairgrounds, Boise, ID. Fri 9am-6pm, Sat 8am-4pm. Programs, fly tying, casting instruction, exhibitors, raffles, banquet. Sponsored by Boise Valley Fly Fishermen. Website: www.bvffexpo.org. 
Jan 14-16, Marlborough Fly Fishing Show, Royal Plaza Centre, Marlborough, MA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Jan 15, 9th annual Northern Ohio Fly Tying Expo, Lakeland Community College, Kirtland, OH. Sat. Sponsored by North Coast Fly Fishers. Website: www.ncff.net.
Jan 20-23, Sacramento Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Cal Expo State Fairgrounds, Sacramento, CA. Times: Thu-Fri 11am-8pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
Jan 21-23, Somerset Fly Fishing Show, Garden State Exhibit Center, Somerset, NJ. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Jan 22, 5th annual Texoma Tie-In, Eisenhower State Park, Sherman, TX. Times: 9am-4pm. Sponsored by the Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Expert fly tiers and beginning instruction available. Free admission, includes free fishing to Lake Texoma. Website www.rrff.org.
Jan 22, 40th annual Ozark Fly Fishers Banquet, Crown Plaza Hotel, St Louis, MO. Website: 
Jan 29-30, Raleigh Fly Fishing Show, North Carolina State Fairgrounds, Raleigh, NC. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.

FEBRUARY

Feb 5, 19th annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, Bethany Christian Church, Houston TX. 9am-4pm. $10 adults, $5 students and seniors (62+), free under 12, $15 family. This 18th annual event sponsored by the Texas Fly Fishers features seminars, casting, rod demos, exhibitors, and over 80 tiers. Website: www.texasflyfishers.org.
Feb 12, 3rd annual TieFest, Kent Island Yacht Club, Chester, MD. Sat 9:30-6pm. Exhibitors, fly tying demonstrations, seminars, casting instruction, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Kent Narrows Chapter CCA. Special guests: Lefty Kreh, Bob Clouser, Brian Horsley, Sarah Gardner, Bob Popovics, many more. Free and open to the public. website: www.ccamd.org.
Feb 17-20, Greater Philadelphia Outdoor Sportshow, Greater Philadelphia Expo Center, Oaks, PA. Show times: Thu 12:30pm-9pm, Fri 12:30pm-9pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $10 adults, $3 kids, under 5 free. General outdoors show with flyfishing speakers Lefty Kreh, Bob Clouser, Capt Gene Quigley.
Feb 18-20, TroutFest 2011, Rio Raft and Resort, New Braunfels, TX. Fri evening banquet, Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 9am-4pm. Seminars, fly tying demos, Kid Fish Ponds. Special guests: Ed Engle, Dave and Emily Whitlock, Tyler Befus. Sponsored by Guadalupe River Trout Unlimited. Website: www.grtutroutfest.org.
Feb 19, 2nd annual Al Crise Day, Dinosaur State Park, Glenrose, TX. Sat 9am-5pm. Casting, games, raffle, auction, BBQ lunch. Sponsored by Fort Worth Fly Fishers to raise funds for Reel Recovery and Casting for Recovery.
Feb 19-20, The Great Southern Fishing Show, North Atlanta Trade Center, Atlanta, GA. Times: Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $8 adults, $4 ages 7-16, under 7 free. Family pass $20. Fly Fishing and Light Tackle, fly tying demos. Fly programs by Kelly Galloup, Zach Matthews, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Harris, Henry Cowen, and others. Website: www.northatlantatradecenter.org. 
Feb 19-20, 9th Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com.
Feb 19-20, Pasadena Fly Fishing Show, Pasadena Convention Center, Pasadena, CA. Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Feb 24-27, Phoenix Sportsmens Expo (ISE), University of Phoenix Stadium, Glendale, AZ. Times: Thu-Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free military, 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
Feb 25-27, Hawkeye Fly Fishing Show, Des Moines, IA. Sponsored by Hawkeye Fly Fishing Association. Website.
Feb 25-27, Pleasanton Fly Fishing Show, Alameda County Fairgrounds, Pleasanton, CA. Show times: Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Feb 26, 6th annual Kentuckiana Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, Fern Valley Inn and Conference Center, Louisville, KY. Seminars, exhibits, fly tying, casting. $6 adults, children and military free. Sponsored by Derby City Fly Fishers. Website: www.derbycityflyfishers.com
Feb 26, 23rd annual Acadiana Fly Fishers Conclave, Grace Presbyterian Church Hall, Lafayette, LA. Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Acadiana Fly Rodders. Website: acadianafly.blogspot.com.
Feb 26-27, International Custom Rod Builder Show, The Show Place Center, High Point, NC. Sat 8am-6pm, Sun 8am-5pm. $10 per day, $15 both days. Website: www.icrbe.com.

MARCH

Mar 5, 20th annual Red Stick Day Conclave, LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, Baton Rouge, LA. Sat 8:30am-4:00pm. Free admission. Programs, fly tying, casting, kayak demos, pond fishing, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers. Special guest: Gary Borger. Website: www.rsff.org.
Mar 5, 13th annual Fly Fish Texas. 9:00am-5:00pm, Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, Athens, TX. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors, casting. Sponsored by Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.texasflyfish.org.
Mar 5-6, Philadelphia Fly Fishing Show, Valley Forge Convention Center, Valley Forge, PA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult, military $10, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Mar 11-12, Northwest Fly Tyer and Fly Fishing Expo, Linn County Expo Center, Albany, OR. Fri 10am-5pm, Sat 8am-5:30pm. Over 100 tiers, indoor casting pools, seminars, exhibitors, raffles, silent auctions and more. Sponsored by Oregon Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.nwflytyersexpo.com.
Mar 12-13, Midwest Fly Fishing Expo, Macomb Community College Expo Center, Warren, MI. Sat 9:00am-6:00pm, Sun 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $10/day, $15/both days, Kids 16-under free. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by Michigan Fly Fishing Club. Website: www.midwestflyfishingexpo.com.
Mar 17-19, Sowbug Roundup, Redeemer Lutheran Church Family Life Center, Mt Home, AR. Sponsored by North Arkansas Fly Fishers club. Times: 9am-4pm Thu-Sat. Over 100 fly tiers, seminars, casting, exhibitors. $5 adults for all 3 days, under 12 free. Website: www.northarkansasflyfisher.org.
Mar 17-20, Salt Lake Sportsmens Expo (ISE), South Towne Exposition Center, Sandy, UT. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 10am-9pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free military, 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
Mar 25-26, North Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Red Lion Hotel and Conference Center, Lewiston, ID. Website: www.kellycreekflycasters.org.


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

*Show List, continued*

APRIL

Apr 2, 12th annual Tri-Lakes Fly Fishing Expo, Assembly of God Church, Brighton, MO. Hours: Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Free and open to the public. Programs, fly tying, casting, vendors, raffles and silent auction, food available. Special guests: Capt. Paul Sodamann, Capt Craig Phillips, Larry Offner. Sponsored by the Tri-Lakes Fly Fishers.
Apr 15-16, 18th annual East Idaho Fly Tying and Fishing Expo, Shilo Inn, Idaho Falls, ID. Free admission. Fly tying, programs, workshops, exhibits and much more. Website: www.srcexpo.com.
Apr 29-30, Washington Fly Fishing Fair, Kittitas Valley Event Center, Ellensburg, WA. Fri-Sat, 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Washington Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.washingtoncouncilfff.org. 
Apr 29-30, 10th annual Smallmouth Rendezvous and Fly Tying Extravaganza, Calvary Assembly of God Church, Tahlequah, OK. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:00pm. Vendors, fly tying demos, programs, more. Sponsored by Northeast Oklahoma Fly Fishers and Native Women Flyfishers. Website: http://home.ionet.net/~lbrown-52/index.html
Apr 29-30, Caddo Conclave, Caddo Lake State Park, Karnack, TX. Fri fishing day, Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, rod building demos, bamboo rodmaking, paddle demos, fishing on premises. Co-sponsored by East Texas Fly Fishers, Lone Star Fly Fishers, and North Louisiana Fly Fishers. Website: www.easttexasflyfishers.org.

MAY

May 5-7, 5th annual Federation of Fly Fishers Gulf Coast Expo, Crowne Plaza Riverwalk Hotel, San Antonio, TX. Show hours: Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, free for youth and military. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, banquet, women and youth activities. Sponsored by the Gulf Coast Council FFF. Website: www.gulfcoastfff.org.
May 13-15, Troutfest 2011, Townsend Visitors Center, Townsend, TN. Fri 6:00pm: banquet and auction, tickets $50. Sat, Sun 9:00am-5:00pm: exposition, free admission. Special guests: Lefty Kreh, Joe Humphreys, Bob Clouser, Tom Rosenbauer. Proceeds to Smokies Fisheries Scholarship Endowment, GSMN fisheries projects and other worthwhile causes. Sponsored by The Little River Chapter of Trout Unlimited.

JUNE

Jun 2-4, Southeastern Fly Fishing Festival, Unicoi State Park, Helen, GA. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 per day, under 18 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, youth and women activities. FFF Casting Certification. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by the Southeastern Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.fffsec.org.
Jun 18, 6th annual Texoma On The Fly, Eisenhower State Park, Sherman, TX. Sat 9am-4pm. Programs, fly tying demos and classes, casting, exhibitors. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.rrff.org.

JULY
AUGUST

SEPTEMBER

Sep 12-17, Federation of Fly Fishers National Fly Fishing Fair, Union Pacific Lodge, West Yellowstone, MT. Tue-Wed: workshops only. Thu-Sat, exposition: 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying demos, exhibitors, workshops, youth and womens activities. FFF Casting Certification. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org.

OCTOBER

Oct TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Northern California Council Festival of Fly Fishing. Location TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, auctions, and more. Sponsored by Northern California Council FFF. Website: www.nccfff.org.
Oct TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Florida Conclave. Location TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Florida Council FFF. Website: www.fffflorida.org.
Oct TBA, 5th Contraband Conclave, Lake Prien Community Center, Lake Charles, LA. Sat 8:00am-4:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by the Contraband Fly Casters. Website: www.contrabandflycasters.net.
Oct 6-8, Federation of Fly Fishers Southern Conclave, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Show hours: Fri-Sat, 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, $5 under 18. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Southern Council FFF. Website: www.southerncouncilfff.org.
Oct 14-16, Oktoberfisch Fly Fishing Festival, Morgan Park, Junction, TX. Sponsored by the Fredricksburg Fly Fishers. Fly fishing lessons, tying demos, casting, fishing. Website: www.fredricksburgflyfishers.org.

NOVEMBER

Nov 4-6, 22nd annual Toledo Bend Rendezvous, North Toledo Bend State Park, Zwolle, LA. Informal gathering of fly fishers from several states. No organized activities, but typically 30 or more tiers active at any time. Fee includes lodging and meals. Website: pwflyfishers.blogspot.com. 

DECEMBER


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Added Atlanta Fishing Show, Feb 19-20, fly fishing and light tackle show with lots of f/f programs, fly tyers.


----------

